# Windows 2000 und 2003 gleichzeitieg als Domain Controller?



## Gudy (6. Juli 2005)

Kann ich windows 2000 und 2003 gleichzeitieg als Domain Controller nutzen?
Wenn ja was gibt es zu beachten und was sind die Stolperstellen beim nachträglichen installieren des 2003ers

THX


----------



## joker41215 (18. Juli 2005)

das ist kein Problem,
sollte der W2k DC zuerst da sein, kannst du mit dcpromo den 2k3 er einfach zu einem DC in der Domäne machen.
Sollte der 2k3er zuerst da sein, musst du drauf achten, dass der Domänenbetriebsmodus auf Windows 2000 pur steht oder niedriger.


----------

